# Black screen after windows logo



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all. 

Yesterday I installed Windows 8.1 pro on my system, and everything went fine and I installed all programs I usually use, and last thing I installed was net framework 3.0 (if I remember correctly). PC was rebooted once or twice before all this to apply all previous installs (updates and drivers etc). After next reboot immediately after windows logo just when it needs to log in to account, screen goes black - sometimes there's a cursor visible but mostly not. I had to do several reboots via case button until it booted normally into windows. 

Note - everything seems to work fine as system fans and components are working If black screen happens, I have no way to enter safe mode (F8 doesn't work), I can just reboot through case button. I've searched solutions on microsoft site and also googled and it seems it's a frequent problem. 

After researching a bit, I went into event viewer-windows logs-system, and there is a consistent set of errors showing. First I get yellow triangle warning saying &quot;The time service has set the time with offset xxxxxx seconds&quot;. It's followed with some normal notifications and then errors which say system was shut down unexpectedly (as I hard rebooted it). 
Today when I managed to log in after several reboots, I noticed it said time was 03:01 am even though it was 08:21 actually. It fixed itself automatically as I saw after some minute. There were some other yellow triangles at Event viewer-windows logs-application, and several programs (like explorer.exe, mmc.exe, AMD\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe, AMD\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe, wuauclt.exe, Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe, rainmeter.exe, skydrive.exe, dwm.exe, taskhostex.exe etc) report this error: cannot be restarted - Application SID does not match Conductor SID. 

I had same windows version, same hardware and all those programs installed before and never had this...now I'm lucky to get windows to show. Only thing I remember installing differently was newer version of amd CCC drivers. Had 14.09 before and now I have 14.12 version. 

Please advise me what to do


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

edit - deleted this post as I fixed formatting error.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

update

Before when I wanted to uninstall 14.12 amd catalyst version, on end of uninstall it went black screen and stayed that way. I couldn't uninstall it. I just went to safe mode and deleted ati folder in C:/ and used CCleaner to remove broken files. After that, I rebooted into my account and installed ATI catalyst 14.9 version and now rebooted several times with no issue. 
I suspect that newer ATI drivers are causing this issue.
Regarding time being shown wrong, I went to change time settings and changed automatic update server to second in list, and now it shows correct time on reboot.

Gonna let it run for a day or 2 and reboot few times to see it its consistent now.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

After I came back from work today I started my Pc again and it happened again. Now I'm reinstalling windows to see if clean install with older drivers work.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Update 2:

I reinstalled windows with all updates, and programs I normally use, just installed AMD catalyst 14.09 version and no problems this time. Seems newer version messes stuff up.


----------

